# Removing thinset before putting down underlayment for laminate floor ?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is it extremely bumpy or uneven ?


----------



## laminate projec (Sep 23, 2009)

the floor is even but yes the thinset is much thicker in some area and down to wood in other areas. I was trying to avoid grinding it unless necessary. Scrapped as much up as i could.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

laminate projec said:


> ....... Do I need to remove this before laying the underlayment and then the floor?


 Yes
To get the rest of the Thinset off the plywood you will need a mechanical method such as scraping with a floor bully and if needed, finishing with a rental Vibrating Floor sander loaded with 60 grit sandpaper. You need to get the floor smooth without significantly damaging the top layer of the plywood. 

Floor Bully e.g. (also at Building Supply houses)
http://www.amazon.com/Floor-Bully-Laminate-Flooring-Stripper/dp/B0000224PU

Vibrating Sander rental e.g.
http://www.homedepotrents.com/toolschool/sanding_a_floor.asp
 .


----------

